# WTF!! Gibson Slash replica. Trading for nine Les Paul guitars



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Shit I hate when this happens I only have 8!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm guessing it's a joke. There was an ad in Ottawa with a fake Slash LP, but everything replaced with gibson parts, and asking was $1500? I forget.

I'm also seeing "hand crafted replicas" of les Paul "builds" that are obviously chinese fakes, or sure seem like it. Some are kit builds, and they're asking $300.. fine. But the others are asking $1000 or so. The ads come and go too.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Came here to post that Dom, LOL


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Last week I had someone who wanted me to trade two Gibsons for a Guild. Those people are out there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The ad now says “non Les Paul” so it looks like it was just a typo.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Typo fixed. It now says "non Les Paul guitars".


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Typo fixed. It now says "non Les Paul guitars".


Ha. So it's the same one then...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Favourite line: "This plays better then any Epiphone I've ever played!!"


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Trading for none Les Paul guitars is what I am reading in the ad.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Distortion said:


> Trading for none Les Paul guitars is what I am reading in the ad.


It was changed. It said Nine


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d trade this guy $9 to set that guitar on fire and throw it into Lake Simcoe


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

This is typical Kijiji. I've got a USA PRS on Ottawa Kijiji and some idiot wanted to trade me a "Dot On Shaft" double-neck for it straight up... a "Les Paul/Tele" double-neck no less... This guitar is like a Telecaster glued to a Les Paul, and its actual purpose besides comic effect completely escapes me... Kijiji User stressed that it was "rare". I suggested that although it was arguably a good thing that there are not very many abominations like that around, I don't know if it made the guitar "collectable"... LOL


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> Came here to post that Dom, LOL


lmao!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I see he's thinning out his "Heard."

I guess he hasn't "heard" the word is "herd."

What a nerd.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DrumBob said:


> I see he's thinning out his "Heard."
> 
> I guess he hasn't "heard" the word is "herd."
> 
> What a nerd.


I think you mean neard.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@DrumBob actually « bird » is the word.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Steve Earle on his guitar town YT videos talks about rare guitars and what George Gruhn once told him; 'bubonic plague is rare, but no one wants it.'


----------

